# Good Snowboarding Movies?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It really doesn't get any better with Ernest goes to ..., Corey Haim, and Brigitte Nielsen.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Out Cold is awesome. Yeah, I said it.

The Point Break remake isn't a snowboarding movie, but it does have probably the best snowboarding scene of any major big budget Hollywood movie.


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Out Cold is awesome. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> The Point Break remake isn't a snowboarding movie, but it does have probably the best snowboarding scene of any major big budget Hollywood movie.



Oh yeah, that scene was pretty sick but that end though haha


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Out Cold is awesome. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> The Point Break remake isn't a snowboarding movie, but it does have probably the best snowboarding scene of any major big budget Hollywood movie.


Epic scene by some amazing riders in a terrible, terrible movie.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There was a movie called "Snowboarder" or something, with a guy being standin for some pro at air and style, and a rivalry about a girl, was drama at least.


----------

